# Am I the first?



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:


what kind of gay-ass carpet is that ?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Those must be bootleg additions..:laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's my code book.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

wildleg said:


> what kind of gay-ass carpet is that ?


Burber? How the heck should I know? Wife picks it out, I trash it.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:


New shoes? :001_huh:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:



You should have held them up in your arms...







:laughing:


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

I got mine yesterday.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I need one, where should i go?

~CS~


----------



## Bbsound (Dec 16, 2011)

In 5 years when I need one of those, I will buy them from you.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

What a waste of paper!


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

FrunkSlammer said:


> What a waste of paper!


I agree. I'm not buying the 2014 NEC. I think I've opened my 2011 3 times, definitely not worth the price I paid for it. I'll just read it free online the few times I need it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

PDF on your phone or tablet or mobile computer is the way to go.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I believe the NFPA is completely out of control. Bought and paid for.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:
> 
> http://s203.photobucket.com/user/chris_kennedy/media/IMG_05001_zps1f169843.jpg.html


Nope . Got mine too . Almost forgot I pre ordered , lol !


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> What a waste of paper!


NFPA = National Forest Prevention Association. :laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Doh!

I don't know about you guys to the south, but I was told it's illegal to not have a "Hardcopy" of the CEC on site. :laughing:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

sbrn33 said:


> I believe the NFPA is completely out of control. Bought and paid for.


I've posted the vids pertinent to that claim sbrn>

http://www.aaim.tv/2013/09/elecrical-french-connexion-real-truth-afcis-anglais/

but it's not so much the NFPA is evil, it's the level of overbearing corporatism that's influenced them

Safety is a business FIRST and foremost, not the altruism it is foisted upon us as


~CS~


----------



## electricmanscott (Feb 11, 2010)

EBFD6 said:


> I agree. I'm not buying the 2014 NEC. *I think I've opened my 2011 3 times*, definitely not worth the price I paid for it. I'll just read it free online the few times I need it.


Wait, are you an inspector? :whistling2: :laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmanscott said:


> Wait, are you an inspector? :whistling2: :laughing:


Don't tell him were being retested next week..:laughing:


----------



## EBFD6 (Aug 17, 2008)

electricmanscott said:


> Wait, are you an inspector? :whistling2: :laughing:


No, I'm a service guy. Code? What's code? It works doesn't it? What's the problem?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

EBFD6 said:


> No, I'm a service guy. Code? What's code? It works doesn't it? What's the problem?


:laughing:

..but is your work "idiot proof"?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Chris Kennedy said:


> Look what came today. Whadda want to know?:laughing:


What do I wanna know?
I wanna know why you didn't take them dirty shoes off before coming in the house?:jester::laughing:


----------



## raider1 (Jan 22, 2007)

I received my hard copy yesterday as well.

Chris


----------



## Derek1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Is the handbook edition available too?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Derek1 said:


> Is the handbook edition available too?


http://www.nfpa.org/catalog/product.asp?pid=70HB14&icid=B119&cookie%5Ftest=1&cookie_test=1


20131122-0000 EDT



.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't believe I will ever buy another code book. NC won't adopt a new code until 2018 (thanks for that heads up a while back Dennis), and if I'm having to work then, well someone should just shoot me.


----------



## blueheels2 (Apr 22, 2009)

Why won't NC adopt another til 2018?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

hardworkingstiff said:


> I don't believe I will ever buy another code book. NC won't adopt a new code until 2018 (thanks for that heads up a while back Dennis), and if I'm having to work then, well someone should just shoot me.


I thought it was 2019.


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

blueheels2 said:


> Why won't NC adopt another til 2018?


Only adopting codes on a 6 year cycle.

I wonder if we will adopt the 2014 code or skip to the 2017 next


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> I thought it was 2019.


You may be correct, bottom line for me is I won't be working in a code cycle past 2011.


----------



## hardworkingstiff (Jan 22, 2007)

drspec said:


> Only adopting codes on a 6 year cycle.
> 
> I wonder if we will adopt the 2014 code or skip to the 2017 next


If I correctly remember what Dennis had posted, we will skip the 2014 and adopt the 2017. I thought I read we would adopt it the year after the code book year.


----------



## SmithBuilt (Jan 9, 2009)

hardworkingstiff said:


> If I correctly remember what Dennis had posted, we will skip the 2014 and adopt the 2017. I thought I read we would adopt it the year after the code book year.



Where did Dennis find this out? I hope it's true.



I assume your close to retirement. Lucky dog!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

SmithBuilt said:


> Where did Dennis find this out? I hope it's true.
> 
> 
> 
> I assume your close to retirement. Lucky dog!


http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/what-nec-edition-current-your-state-59713/#post1108061


----------

